# External Windscreen Covers



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi,

We are considering some external windscreen covers as shown in the attached link to replace our internal screens:-

http://www.leisureshack.co.uk/motorhome-windscreen-shade-mp6607.aspx

Has anyone any experience of this specific type or the supplier?

I think the manufacturer is Maypole and the supplier is Leisureshack. Other suppliers have them online but this seems to be the best price.

Ta for any information.

Paul


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

They may be cheap but if they fit as badly as the photo then they won't have much effect

Alan H


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I bought mine from 
Silver Products, off ebay
They are linked to Silverscreens and are a good quality item

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/foldstar/m.html

Alan H


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Fatalhud said:


> I bought mine from
> Silver Products, off ebay
> They are linked to Silverscreens and are a good quality item
> 
> ...


Are you sure they are linked to silver screens? They talk about Silver Products and are at a different address from Silver Screens but I note in some it does talk about Silverscreens - if they are the same make I feel a bit robbed as recently paid more than than for a set for our van.   

Milly


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

For serious insulation i suggest only considering either "taylormade" or "Silverscreens" as s upplier. there are others about but the quality of materials i have found is not the same and i have bought 5 or 6 over the years.

External screens are better at insulating and you dont get condensation when they are use. the downside being if it rians they are wet and have to either be dried or stowed someehere wet.

Phill


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont forget the old saying.....


"You get what you pay for" 

Having had both cheap (off ebay) and quality (Silver Screens) I know which I would buy again !!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

You don't say which base vehicle you have,if it's the older Fiat then e-bay is the place to look.A lot of people have changed m/home to an X250 cab therefore you can normally find some decent quality external screens on there.

I have just sold some Taylormade screens on e bay that went for £70,but they usually go for £50-£60.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

*External windscreen covers*

Hi . I have had external screen covers from both "Silverscreens and Silver Products" I heard somewhere that they are related. Both very good quality, Silver Products a bit cheaper, and packaging comes with same handwriting of Name and address as from Silver Screens. Possible related connection. Mike.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Fatalhud said:


> I bought mine from
> Silver Products, off ebay
> They are linked to Silverscreens and are a good quality item
> 
> ...


A very timely link as I was just looking for some.  Thankyou


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the responses. 

We have a Mobilvetta New Life 1 based on a Peugeot Boxer upto 2006 model. 

We don't want to go for expensive covers as they will be a Christmas gift from the in laws and don't want to make them too expensive. If they improve the current condensation situation that will do for us. 

I don't think its really a Mobilvetta more of a hotch potch of the equipment and trim from various SEA brands. Lots of kit though.

Thanks again, any more info is much appreciated.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have exactly the same ones and they are perfectly fine! Granted they do flap a bit in the wind but do their job no condensation, blackout and keeps it warm. We can't actually reach the zip well I can't but usually don't leave them on all day anyway they just slip off easily.

We do have a thermal curtain anyway. They are easy to use and we got ours for the cost as getting taylormade ones was well over double and having already bought 3 covers we were sick of paying out. Also we found getting ones for ours a bit difficult as its 06 Renault but we weren't sure if it was the new shape or not which changed in 06!

Horses for courses.

Greenie


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just keep a watch on ebay.. Boxer is same cab as Fiat and pre-2007 you do seem to get a few selling as people cannot use them when they change to newer vans..
I had 2 sets off ebay 1 for £25 and 1 for £40 (for a friend) both Taylormade...
Many people just call them "silver screens" so try a search based on that..

A good investment for both Winter and summer..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Motorhome-Tay...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item3cb29033ca
Example


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Silver screens ?*


Has anyone bought or had dealings with Minster Products of Sheffield who advertise POLAR SCREENS. They look quite good and for an A class Hymer run to £145 +vat so they don't sound cheap and cheerful ?


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi 

Glad you asked the question about Minster products as I was looking at them myself, they look quite thick and a good quality. Hopefully someone will answer us :lol: 

Michele


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I've got a Fiamma external multilayer thermal (white) screen cover for a Ducato pre 2006.

I bought from a supplier for my 2008 X250 and foolishly didn't try it until I'd had it for six months in the wrapper, and lost the reciept before trying on the vehicle.

So if anyone wants to PM me a fair offer I'll be interested.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*SCREEN COVERS*

hi we have had 2 from silverscreens and 3 from taylormade we think they are the best two and are pretty similar in make but taylor's are cheaper the one's at leisureshack look like a badly fitted awning on a caravan sorry to say and that little pull-down in the front look's silly with these two you can pull them down as much as you want to let light in . be lucky


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the pic Jud


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Silver Screens*


Okay then so nobody appears to know "Minster" so its between Taylor Made and SilverScreens, not a great difference in price for a Hymer A class so which one would YOU purchase?


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

Our silverscreens fit really well and do exactly what they say on the package tho we have only had them a short time.

Like I said before tho if the Silver Products are the same as the Silverscreens (and it looks like they are because the building behind a lot of the vans looks like the one we visited) then you may be better with the Silver Products ones cos they are cheaper.

Milly


----------



## PILOTEFAN (Jul 19, 2010)

We just bought some Taylor made ones.
They are perfect and fit very well


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Recently purchased Taylormade externals and put them on this week for the very first time.
The van is at home with a 800kw oil heater running for the last day and I have just this very minute checked and NO CONDENSATION.
I think that with my internal screens I would have had condensation.
Happy


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I have had my Taylor made "sivercreens " for sale at £50 in the Friday add and "Selecta". They were bought in Jan 2010 and are the type which covers the bonnet part where rain water gets in.Reason for sale is having to give up Motorhoming. Our unit was Autotrail Cheyenne 634l 2001.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

teal said:


> I have had my Taylor made "sivercreens " for sale at £50 in the Friday add and "Selecta". They were bought in Jan 2010 and are the type which covers the bonnet part where rain water gets in.Reason for sale is having to give up Motorhoming. Our unit was Autotrail Cheyenne 634l 2001.


On the face of it an excellent buy.
I wish that I knew before I got the new ones.
Apparently Taylornade say that the same ones fit from the pre and post 2002 models. From about 1998 to 2006 
You should have no trouble selling


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > I bought mine from
> ...


Just taken delivery of a Foldstar, they fit like a glove and have a really neat method of attachment.

Perhaps not quite as thick as silverscreens or taylormades (but close) they look really well made and were very easy to put on. In one hour they have made a difference to the van which is being heated with only a 500W oil filled radiator.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

See my Taylor Made cover for sale in the Online Classifieds. 
Reason for Sale - I have recently purchased new set with mesh screen.


----------

